# Boar ribs with juniper rub (pick heavy)



## bradger (Mar 15, 2020)

And here they are the boar ribs that I have been talking about on chat for a while as some of you know.
I have been starting to experiment with the lesser used herbs thus the use of juniper berries. I feel the need to mention at this point that if you are going to use them buy them in a store, because some can cause stomach problems along with others problems. for more information go to https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/shrubs/juniper/are-all-juniper-berries-edible.htm

so here we go
the rub
14 grams   juniper berry
14 grams tricolor pepper
7 grams  fennel seed
7 grams  rosemarry
all ground up,
14 grams kosher salt






the naked ribs





with the rub





close up





went into the smoker at 225 using hickory chips, with water pan. out of smoker after 2 hours.





ready for the steam  with drippings and apple cider vinegar moved all to top shelf










planing on making sauce with the drippings 
sauce
1 cup drippings 
2 splashes apple cider vineger
2 tsp liquid smoke. because  i wanted to use it up
2 tbsp honey
2 tbsp flour 





with the sauce before and finial smoke 









did theses with a new method i just tried  it was a 2, 1.5, .5  method.  2 hour smoke, 1.5 hour warped,  .5 hour in smoke after sauce.   i was afraid i would dry out and make tough.  interesting thing happened the smaller ones were fall off the bone.
i will defenitley use my rub again.
sorry for the long post 

I am very happy with the results had good flavor the sauce gave them a nice tangy flavor


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 15, 2020)

Dang man very nice


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks mighty good to me. Nicely done

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2020)

All looks Mighty Tasty from My Den!!
Nice Job Bradger!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 15, 2020)

YEAP! Looks great! That rub recipe sounds really good to! Reminds me of a lamb rub.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 15, 2020)

They look exceptional. Thumbs up.
G


----------



## gary s (Mar 15, 2020)

Dang !!   That's a mighty tasty looking Meal

Gary


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 15, 2020)

Nicely done sir, glad you got around to making them


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 15, 2020)

They look fantastic !!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2020)

Boy they sure look good from here!
Al


----------



## bradger (Mar 16, 2020)

thanks, TN, Gmc,Bear, Yankee, River, Gary, Kevin, Jax, and Smoken.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2020)

Carousel worthy IMO....great job! They look fantabulous!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 17, 2020)

Looks like some nice fat on those ribs for a wild hog, beautiful job! RAY


----------

